# Enzyme Cleaners



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

That's what you need for pee spots, right?
I know Nok Out is one of them, but what are some other brands? Nature's Miracle?
Where can I find these? Walmart? Petsmart/Petco? Or only online?
Thank you everybody


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I just bought some Nature's Miracle at Petsmart yesterday, it was around $10.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

You can likely find enzyme cleaners at any pet store and often in grocery stores, if they have a pet section. I've never had any luck with them working, though.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Carmel said:


> You can likely find enzyme cleaners at any pet store and often in grocery stores, if they have a pet section. I've never had any luck with them working, though.


What do you use then?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Well... nothing. I have heard it works wonders for some animals but it was a lost cause as far as stopping my cat from peeing in the same location again, just because it no longer smelled like pee didn't mean he didn't want to pee there any longer. All we could ever do was block the location off, then he'd go find a different location.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

We use Rug Doctor Pet Urine Enzyme cleaner such. It works great on other stains too  Oh, and we found ours at both Kroger and Dollar General, so I'm sure it's all over the place.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't have carpeting so I just mop with either bleach or Lysol and hot water. I never had a problem.

I never had luck with those enzyme cleaners when Bentley was a puppy and house training. Luckily the kittens use the litter and we haven't had any accidents.

The BEST thing I find by far are those glow lights. I would go over the house with one and make sure to scrub extra carefully if I came across a glowing spot. Using it helped me train Bentley pretty quick. 

I think they are more helpful then anything else as you can find spots that you might have missed. Just a few tiny drops is all it takes to confuse those critters. 

Since I love animals ~ and I love animals with LONG hair I opted long ago to go tile and hard wood and tore out all the carpeting in the house. 
My pets are good but ..well.. Bentley loves rolling in mud puddles and digging in his sandbox. I have asthma as well and am highly allergic to fleas. With tile and hard wood I don't ever have to worry about buried dirt or fur or a flea infestation. I do use monthly spot control but one never knows. I also have 2 teen boys and a girl who are forever tracking stuff in.
Its always nice to yank out the Cloroxx and go nuts with it =D


----------



## JBerotte (Feb 4, 2011)

I have used for Nature's Miracle cleaner for several years. We have carpet in the bedrooms and tile in the rest of the house. I buy it at oPetco or Amazon.com in the gallon size. It lasts a really long time. I use a small spray bottle and refill as needed. It gets used to remove different types of stains....works great on any organic mess (urine, poop, blood, grass, etc). For carpet I follow the directions and then use the Bissel steam cleaner vacuum to completely remove any urine spot. For tile I clean up the accident, spray, let it sit for 5+ minutes, and finally wipe the area again.

Blacklights work great for finding old stains so they can be cleaned/removed.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

How big would a pee spot be approximately? I found lots of tiny spots, and a couple weird streaks, but no like, puddles like I expected. (His pee clumps are always Huge in the litterbox)
Should I just clean All the spots (most smaller than a dime) or just the weird streaks? After cleaning, will the spots go away? Is that how I know the enzyme cleaner worked?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

When an animal pees on carpet, you will see a small spot on the top (where it enters) and as it soaks down it spreads underneath. For that reason, you need to pour on the cleaner, not spray. If you think the average amount he pees is say 1/4 cup, then pour on 1/2 cup to make sure it sinks in beyond the area that the pee spread to. And let it air dry at full strength. 

So yes, do all those tiny spots...some may only be on the surface, but you never know what's underneath. 

My preference is Nature's Miracle.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

I...like praline..decided to remove all carpeting and go to hardwood/marble flooring.

When I did have carpet...I found that a saline/white vinigar solution was the best for removing the stain/smell while discouraging the problem in that area...but...I found to actually sove the problem of the cat peeing anywhere....I had to find the main cause of the stress that discouraged them from using the litter box in the first place.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Minka, there is directions on the bottle for how you should handle each kind of stain. My stains were just anal gland secretions so I basically poured the Nature's Miracle on it and let it soak in. It worked wonderfully.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> When an animal pees on carpet, you will see a small spot on the top (where it enters) and as it soaks down it spreads underneath. For that reason, you need to pour on the cleaner, not spray. If you think the average amount he pees is say 1/4 cup, then pour on 1/2 cup to make sure it sinks in beyond the area that the pee spread to. And let it air dry at full strength.
> 
> So yes, do all those tiny spots...some may only be on the surface, but you never know what's underneath.
> 
> My preference is Nature's Miracle.


The thing is that there are Hundreds of them, so I know they aren't his because they are all in one room and I'm pretty sure I'd smell that. I'm thinking they are from when I used to have rats as pets. Also I saw some in the other part of the house where he's never been. I think I'm just going to try it on the weird streaks I saw, and see if they go away.


Miss Callie Kitty said:


> I...like praline..decided to remove all carpeting and go to hardwood/marble flooring.


I would except its not my house. XP


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Miss Callie Kitty said:


> I...like praline..decided to remove all carpeting and go to hardwood/marble flooring.
> 
> When I did have carpet...I found that a saline/white vinigar solution was the best for removing the stain/smell while discouraging the problem in that area...but...I found to actually sove the problem of the cat peeing anywhere....I had to find the main cause of the stress that discouraged them from using the litter box in the first place.


WOOT another one sick of carpet LOL

Man yanking that stuff out was the best thing I ever did and I will NEVER go back... my pets are good about using the bathroom and well.. my kids are too usually =p
But with the kids, their friends, their friend's friends .. the dog paws and trapped fur in high traffic areas <sigh>

I will never ever go back to carpet :love2


----------

